

Test Your Website With Chrome. (Iphone, Android, Pretty much on all devices) - ooooak
http://devpy.wordpress.com/2012/11/29/test-your-website-with-chrome-iphone-ipad-android-pretty-much-on-all-devices/

======
jameswyse
Sorry but all this does is change the user agent string, it doesn't change the
rendering engine, viewport size, emulate touch events or anything else you
need to do proper tests.

~~~
dherken
You are right it only changes the user agent string... But still Chrome can at
least emulate touch events

------
ericcholis
This is a gross overstatement, the setting simply changes your user-agent
string. Which, honestly, serves very little purpose. Most cases for user-agent
sniffing that come to mind are related to something about that browser's
rendering engine (i'm looking at you IE!)

Now, if chrome could render using the Trident engine from IE7, I'd be
impressed.

Please don't just switch your user agent and think that your website looks
fine in IE 7.... go get IETester (<http://www.my-
debugbar.com/wiki/IETester/HomePage>) or something similar.

